# Mon 14/01, Corio Bay, off Point Henry



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about taking the yak out on Monday afternoon off the Point Henry Alcoa plant in Corio Bay, & burleying up around the channel markers to go for the snapper. Has anyone ever done this before?

Dave


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't make this one myself mate, but all the best and hope u snag a red or 2  Hopefully one of the guys fishing the western side will have some info on the area.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dave, I've been fishing the area a fair bit lately with mixed results. 








I haven't caught any Snapper from the area yet but have caught Gummies , Whiting & Snook.
In the picture where it says Banjo caught is where I've caught the Gummies though to small but every time I have fished that spot I tend to get one. The water in that spot is about 30ft deep and is about the size of 1-2 football ovals. I have also caught Whiting in the same spot.

Along the Pier at Pt Henry there is meant to be Kingies at times and in the shallows just before the channel there are some good Whiting grounds. The best spot I have heard for the Snapper is over at the Quarry which is the top right corner.

Hope this helps
Cheers Kelly


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave,
You might want to try the area where the Alcoa channel comes of the main channel, there are still plenty of fish up to 10kg coming from the outer Harour of Corio Bay, but you might get some one day and miss the next. I haven't heard if there are any Kings or Salmon along the Alcoa pier(the guys that work there see swimming around there especially the very end) but if they are you may struggle to boat any they tend bust you off on the pylons by the way Kings respond best to live bait.

If I wasn't busy tonight I would've like to come out with you.

cheers
nosh


----------

